# Ride Anthem Boa



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Just picked up a pair of Ride Anthem Boas. They fit really well and are very comfortable. Anyone else have experience with these boots?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

i got a pair of ride orions today and so far they feel really comfy and just soft enough for my needs but not too soft


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

I tried out the new boots last weekend. I made the mistake of tightening the laces super tight. Ten minutes later I was in super, paralyzing pain in my left foot. As soon as I loosened the boot, the pain washed away. 

Lesson learned: snug, but not tight.


----------

